# Wechsel von Montagen



## Lazarus1 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ab und zu kommt es vor, dass ich die Montagen komplett wechsel. Bisher schneide ich die alte Montage komplett ab und installiere danach die Neue. Eine schnellere Variante wäre an die Hauptschnur einen Karabiner mit Wirbel zu knoten um dann komplette vorgefertigte Montagen schnell auszuwechseln. Allerdings habe ich dieses bisher nicht getan, nachdem ja anscheinend jeder Knoten der schwächste Punkt bei einer extremen Belastung ist und bei weiteren zusätzlichen Knoten ist die Gefahr des Abreißens noch größer.

Gibt es trotz allem trotzdem eine Möglichkeit seine Montagen schnell zu wechseln?

Gruß

Lazarus


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

Ich habe dazu unterschiedliche Angeln.


----------



## thanatos (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

Etwa wie die Eierlegendewollmilchsau,im Grund muß die Angel schon passen,
aber eine größere Pose einsetzen oder auf Grundblei umstellen ist eigend lich kein Problem.Folgende Montage :Stopperknoten,Perle,Ledgerbeat mit Karabinerhaken ,Perle,Karabinerwirbel.Das ist an der Angel.Lochbleie verschiedener Größen so montieren Karabienerwirbel,Perle,Blei,Perle ,
Schlaufe.Nun kannst du jede Pose einhängen und das dazugehörige Blei.
Statt der Pose kannst du aber auch ein Birnenblei  , Tiroler Hölzel oder Futterkorb
verwenden,dann sollte der Stopprknoten einige Meter hoch geschoben werden
falls du nicht die Selbsthakmethode anwendest.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

Also Leute ganz ohne Knoten geht gar keine Montage,zumindest wird sich
ein Knoten am Haken befinden,b.z.w.wie allgemein üblich, ein zweiter am Wirbel/Karabiner um dort ein Vorfach einzuhängen!

Hier mal ein Thread zum Thema Knoten:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86316

Leider sind dort einige Links nicht mehr gültig,weil sie zum Teil schon einige Jahre alt sind!

Hier mal ein funktionierender Link:

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

Besonders sollte man sich den gebräuchlichsten Knoten fürs Anbinden von Vorfächern,den Clinchknoten,aneignen!

Jürgen


----------



## Bodensee89 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

die firma stroft hat auf ihrer website 2 knotenbücher online.
diese kann man sich wenn man will in gedruckter form KOSTENLOS zuschicken lassen.

kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

Spulenbefestigung geht auch mitm Schlaufenknoten, Schlaufe binden und die Spule in einer selbst zuziehenden LassoSchlaufe einhängen.
Ich angle jetzt seit einigen Jahren auf so ziemlich alles was schwimmt bei uns und außer Schlaufe, Clinch, und No.knot hab ich noch nix gebraucht.

Von solchen gefragten "Allround-Montagen" die für alles gehen halte ich nichts. Das ist immer ein Kompromiss und etwas suboptimal. Lieber vorher überlegen was am Wasser gebraucht wird und zu Hause vormontieren, oder m.M.nach am besten mit einem effizienten Ordnungsssystem der Kleinteile die Montagen direkt vor Ort knüpfen und auf die tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen. Ich montiere recht häufig neu, brauche aber nioe länger als 10 Minuten, selbst für komplizierte Montagen.



Das einzige wo ich eine "Allround-Montage" nehme ist beim Raubfischangeln mit Natruködern im tiefsten Winter, denn mit eisklaten Händen kann das montieren weniger Spaß machen:
Stopperknoten-Ledger Clip auf der Hauptschnur, Wirbel, Vorfach.
Dann kann ich entweder den Stopper 3m auf der Schnur hochschieben, ein Laufblei einhängen und auf Grund fischen (Anschlag bevor Blei den Stopper erreicht!) oder eine Pose einhängen und Bleischrot aufklemmen und so fischen. Lässt sich dann mit ner Zange zum Bleischrot entfernen auch schnell umbauen.

Edit sagt: thanatos war mit obiger Montage schneller


----------



## raini08 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> die firma stroft hat auf ihrer website 2 knotenbücher online.
> diese kann man sich wenn man will in gedruckter form KOSTENLOS zuschicken lassen.
> 
> kann ich nur empfehlen.


TUT MIR LEID kann nichts finden . gib mal BITTE ETWAS GENAUER . bis bald raini08#c


----------



## xnglxr 2000 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

Ich bin auch der Meinung ganz ohne Knoten kann man nicht sinnvoll Angeln . ich knote schon seit langen wirbel mit Karabiner an und es ist noch nichts abgerissen. sollte es sich mal unter Wasser verhädern hat jeder von uns gelernt , dass das dünnere Vorfach als #4SollbRUCH stelle dient !!! 

Wünsche allen Lesern noch einen guten Fang erfolg 
Petri Heil 
euer Jan:vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

Meinst du SOLLbruchstelle? Oder fischst du mit Säulen?


----------



## redlem (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*

Ich finde auch dass es ohne Knoten nicht geht!

Und das ganze Tüdeln usw. macht mir eigentlich richtig Spass!


|bla:#c


----------



## Black-Death (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*



raini08 schrieb:


> TUT MIR LEID kann nichts finden . gib mal BITTE ETWAS GENAUER . bis bald raini08#c



 

google: Stroft

dann auf knoten

fertig


----------



## Knispel (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wechsel von Montagen*



Black-Death schrieb:


> google: Stroft
> 
> dann auf knoten
> 
> fertig


 
hier der Link, ist nicht so kompliziert ... :

http://www.igfd.org/?q=stroft+knoten


----------

